

Using Tribler and copyright infringement notices from ISP - iopq
http://forum.tribler.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6906

======
iopq
If you tried out Tribler you probably acted as an exit node for someone's
downloads. Check if your ISP issued warnings to you as well.

